# wheat grass soap



## dirrdee (Mar 11, 2012)

I used the powder at trace, will it keep this color?


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry the link didnt work


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 11, 2012)

grrrrrr, here it is...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6973189843/


----------



## maya (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/categ ... egoryID=38

this should help with the information you are looking for.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice! I think that's a pretty green and I hope it doesn't fade. You'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks!  I definitely will let you know!  I loveeee the color, reminds me of spring grass!


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Maya, according to that link, the color should stay, but we will see!!  Ill let you guys know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

makes my skin itch


----------



## LisaMarie (Mar 16, 2012)

That is such an awesome color green, I hope it stays like that!


----------

